# German Shepherd needs a home!



## Krista22

I have taken in a male almost 2yrs old German Shepard. My son was not able to provide him with the attention he needed due to change in work schedule. Although, this dog melts my heart, I already have 2 other big dogs(pit bull and mastiff). I need to find him a home where he can run and fetch balls. He has alot of energy!


----------



## Sabis mom

First where are you located? 

Is this dog neutered? Vaccines? Any health concerns? Is he good with other dogs? Cats? Kids? Any training?

Did your son get him from a breeder? If so has anyone reached out to them? 

I would suggest contacting rescues in your area and once we have your location people can suggest reputable rescues in your area.


----------



## goneridin2

You should list your location in your header...it may be helpful.


----------



## Jax08

This thread is over a year old.


----------

